# ... sinceramente non ho capito ... separazione e figli



## AmadeuPrado (24 Settembre 2014)

Leggendo la discussione passata non ho ben capito le conclusioni a cui siete arrivati. Si è capito che l'essere separati per i figli porta molte problematiche  e forse le porta anche per chi fa questa scelta.
Vi dico che pur avendo deciso di separarmi recentemente da mia moglie per vari motivi, in questo periodo ho sofferto comunque come un cane (Sensi di colpa, sensazione di solitudine, pressioni sociali, dubbi, difficoltà per i bimbi, insicurezza, mancanza di punti fermi, pigrizia... chi più ne ha più ne metta), tanto da essere in qualche modo tornato sui miei passi.
La tanto agognata libertà e magari la ricerca dell'amore utopico-ideale vale tutto questo trambusto? Magari la libertà di non dover rendere conto a nessun ammesso che ciò sia possibile dati tutti i limiti che la situzione impone.
Il fatto che comunque i bambini si sentano "diversi" rispetto agli altri e non abbiano forse gli strumenti per gestire la situazione e per comprenderla. 
Insomma tante motivazioni compresa forse quella più "vigliacca" del "quieto vivere" che magari spesso ci infastidisce. Poi magari ci si accorge che la persona che abbiamo vicino non è poi così male e forse siamo noi che vogliamo chissà che...
Mi sembra che qui dentro ci siano persone che non si accontentano...forse si dovrebbe imparare ad accontentarsi...e a dare il giusto peso alle priorità..non so


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Sono d'accordo


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2014)

AmadeuPrado ha detto:


> Leggendo la discussione passata non ho ben capito le conclusioni a cui siete arrivati. Si è capito che l'essere separati per i figli porta molte problematiche  e forse le porta anche per chi fa questa scelta.
> Vi dico che pur avendo deciso di separarmi recentemente da mia moglie per vari motivi, in questo periodo ho sofferto comunque come un cane (Sensi di colpa, sensazione di solitudine, pressioni sociali, dubbi, difficoltà per i bimbi, insicurezza, mancanza di punti fermi, pigrizia... chi più ne ha più ne metta), tanto da essere in qualche modo tornato sui miei passi.
> La tanto agognata libertà e magari la ricerca dell'amore utopico-ideale vale tutto questo trambusto? Magari la libertà di non dover rendere conto a nessun ammesso che ciò sia possibile dati tutti i limiti che la situzione impone.
> Il fatto che comunque i bambini si sentano "diversi" rispetto agli altri e non abbiano forse gli strumenti per gestire la situazione e per comprenderla.
> ...




Ciao

non c'è una ricetta. Dipende dalla situazione. 
A volte una separazione è la liberazione per tutti ...


sienne


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2014)

*messa così*

sono d'accordo anche io


----------



## Stark72 (25 Settembre 2014)

AmadeuPrado ha detto:


> Leggendo la discussione passata non ho ben capito le conclusioni a cui siete arrivati. Si è capito che l'essere separati per i figli porta molte problematiche  e forse le porta anche per chi fa questa scelta.
> Vi dico che pur avendo deciso di separarmi recentemente da mia moglie per vari motivi, in questo periodo ho sofferto comunque come un cane (Sensi di colpa, sensazione di solitudine, pressioni sociali, dubbi, difficoltà per i bimbi, insicurezza, mancanza di punti fermi, pigrizia... chi più ne ha più ne metta), tanto da essere in qualche modo tornato sui miei passi.
> La tanto agognata libertà e magari la ricerca dell'amore utopico-ideale vale tutto questo trambusto? Magari la libertà di non dover rendere conto a nessun ammesso che ciò sia possibile dati tutti i limiti che la situzione impone.
> Il fatto che comunque i bambini si sentano "diversi" rispetto agli altri e non abbiano forse gli strumenti per gestire la situazione e per comprenderla.
> ...


pensa quando tutto questo lo subisci non per tua scelta
a quel punto o te ne fai una ragione (come il sottoscritto)
oppure vai fuori di testa
Se sei tornato perché ci hai ripensato e senti davvero che è la cosa giusta, hai fatto bene.
Ti auguro che tua moglie non sia cambiata, si fidi ancora di te e soprattutto la pensi come te.


----------



## AmadeuPrado (25 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> pensa quando tutto questo lo subisci non per tua scelta
> a quel punto o te ne fai una ragione (come il sottoscritto)
> oppure vai fuori di testa
> Se sei tornato perché ci hai ripensato e senti davvero che è la cosa giusta, hai fatto bene.
> Ti auguro che tua moglie non sia cambiata, si fidi ancora di te e soprattutto la pensi come te.


Non so se si fidi di me..Sai ci siamo detti quasi tutto (cose pesanti anche)!! Ci ho ripensato certo ma l'incertezza e le paure hanno fatto il resto!! Forse è stata un occasione di crescita, anche del nostro rapporto.
Certo non immagino di innamorarmi di nuovo di lei o cose del genere! Non voglio essere ipocrita... La conosco bene: conosco i pregi e i difetti da circa 20 anni.
Certo delle cose si considerano sempre i pro e i contro e la priorità spesso non siamo noi.


----------



## Lucrezia (25 Settembre 2014)

AmadeuPrado ha detto:


> Leggendo la discussione passata non ho ben capito le conclusioni a cui siete arrivati. Si è capito che l'essere separati per i figli porta molte problematiche  e forse le porta anche per chi fa questa scelta.
> Vi dico che pur avendo deciso di separarmi recentemente da mia moglie per vari motivi, in questo periodo ho sofferto comunque come un cane (Sensi di colpa, sensazione di solitudine, pressioni sociali, dubbi, difficoltà per i bimbi, insicurezza, mancanza di punti fermi, pigrizia... chi più ne ha più ne metta), tanto da essere in qualche modo tornato sui miei passi.
> La tanto agognata libertà e magari la ricerca dell'amore utopico-ideale vale tutto questo trambusto? Magari la libertà di non dover rendere conto a nessun ammesso che ciò sia possibile dati tutti i limiti che la situzione impone.
> Il fatto che comunque i bambini si sentano "diversi" rispetto agli altri e non abbiano forse gli strumenti per gestire la situazione e per comprenderla.
> ...


Mi dispiace, non lo accetto. Per me accontentarsi è un concetto che si può applicare alle cose non importanti o che sono al di fuori del mio controllo e della mia responsabilità. Ma ci sono cose, come un matrimonio/convivenza, come il proprio lavoro ed anche il luogo in cui si vive, che sono esperienze pregnanti nella vita perchè assorbono gran parte del nostro tempo, nella giornata e negli anni. Quindi, il motivo per cui secondo me è un dovere morale non accontentarsi, per quanto sia difficile, stancante, schockante al momento di una fine, è che una situazione che non è il meglio per te ma che vivi costantemente e occupa uno spazio enorme nella tua vita, ti cambia. E non in meglio. Quando vivi qualcosa che non è giusto per te, non sei più tu; e questa è una forma di disrispetto non solo nei propri confronti, ma anche nei confronti di tutte le persone amate che sono nella nostra vita. Se il senso è solo sopravvivere, non vedo cosa siamo nati a fare. Non si tratta di trovare la "tanto agognata libertà" (espressione che già mi fa pensare a una vita basata sulla menzogna e l'oppressione) perchè si può essere perfettamente liberi con una moglie o un marito; si tratta di uno stato interiore. Ed è naturale che una separazione sia un lutto, un trauma terribile che al momento causa sofferenza, perchè si tratta di tagliare via un pezzo di vita. Ma d'altra parte, le cose importanti spesso vengono a caro prezzo. C'è situazione e situazione. Non è mia intenzione suggerire che chiunque sia in crisi dovrebbe separarsi. Ma una volta giunti alla conclusione che a casa non mi sento più a casa, che senso ha rimanere? Accontentarsi? Per quanto? Per dieci anni, venti, quaranta? E allora, che vita è? Che esempio è per i propri figli? Non so come sia per te, ma per quanto riguarda me, ogni volta che accetto passivamente qualcosa che magari non è neanche male, ma non è giusto per me, c'è una piccola parte di me che muore. E continuando così per anni, con un accumulo di piccole e grandi cose, un bel giorno mi sono svegliata e mi sono resa che non era rimasto niente di me.Per il quieto vivere. Per la paura di cambiare. Per la convinzione che fosse impossibile. Per la credenza errata che la mia vita fosse così, punto.
Tu come la vedi?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, non lo accetto. Per me accontentarsi è un concetto che si può applicare alle cose non importanti o che sono al di fuori del mio controllo e della mia responsabilità. Ma ci sono cose, come un matrimonio/convivenza, come il proprio lavoro ed anche il luogo in cui si vive, che sono esperienze pregnanti nella vita perchè assorbono gran parte del nostro tempo, nella giornata e negli anni. Quindi, il motivo per cui secondo me è un dovere morale non accontentarsi, per quanto sia difficile, stancante, schockante al momento di una fine, è che una situazione che non è il meglio per te ma che vivi costantemente e occupa uno spazio enorme nella tua vita, ti cambia. E non in meglio. Quando vivi qualcosa che non è giusto per te, non sei più tu; e questa è una forma di disrispetto non solo nei propri confronti, ma anche nei confronti di tutte le persone amate che sono nella nostra vita. Se il senso è solo sopravvivere, non vedo cosa siamo nati a fare. Non si tratta di trovare la "tanto agognata libertà" (espressione che già mi fa pensare a una vita basata sulla menzogna e l'oppressione) perchè si può essere perfettamente liberi con una moglie o un marito; si tratta di uno stato interiore. Ed è naturale che una separazione sia un lutto, un trauma terribile che al momento causa sofferenza, perchè si tratta di tagliare via un pezzo di vita. Ma d'altra parte, le cose importanti spesso vengono a caro prezzo. C'è situazione e situazione. Non è mia intenzione suggerire che chiunque sia in crisi dovrebbe separarsi. Ma una volta giunti alla conclusione che a casa non mi sento più a casa, che senso ha rimanere? Accontentarsi? Per quanto? Per dieci anni, venti, quaranta? E allora, che vita è? Che esempio è per i propri figli? Non so come sia per te, ma per quanto riguarda me, ogni volta che accetto passivamente qualcosa che magari non è neanche male, ma non è giusto per me, c'è una piccola parte di me che muore. E continuando così per anni, con un accumulo di piccole e grandi cose, un bel giorno mi sono svegliata e mi sono resa che non era rimasto niente di me.Per il quieto vivere. Per la paura di cambiare. Per la convinzione che fosse impossibile. Per la credenza errata che la mia vita fosse così, punto.
> Tu come la vedi?


Straquoto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, non lo accetto. Per me accontentarsi è un concetto che si può applicare alle cose non importanti o che sono al di fuori del mio controllo e della mia responsabilità. Ma ci sono cose, come un matrimonio/convivenza, come il proprio lavoro ed anche il luogo in cui si vive, che sono esperienze pregnanti nella vita perchè assorbono gran parte del nostro tempo, nella giornata e negli anni. Quindi, il motivo per cui secondo me è un dovere morale non accontentarsi, per quanto sia difficile, stancante, schockante al momento di una fine, è che una situazione che non è il meglio per te ma che vivi costantemente e occupa uno spazio enorme nella tua vita, ti cambia. E non in meglio. Quando vivi qualcosa che non è giusto per te, non sei più tu; e questa è una forma di disrispetto non solo nei propri confronti, ma anche nei confronti di tutte le persone amate che sono nella nostra vita. Se il senso è solo sopravvivere, non vedo cosa siamo nati a fare. Non si tratta di trovare la "tanto agognata libertà" (espressione che già mi fa pensare a una vita basata sulla menzogna e l'oppressione) perchè si può essere perfettamente liberi con una moglie o un marito; si tratta di uno stato interiore. Ed è naturale che una separazione sia un lutto, un trauma terribile che al momento causa sofferenza, perchè si tratta di tagliare via un pezzo di vita. Ma d'altra parte, le cose importanti spesso vengono a caro prezzo. C'è situazione e situazione. Non è mia intenzione suggerire che chiunque sia in crisi dovrebbe separarsi. Ma una volta giunti alla conclusione che a casa non mi sento più a casa, che senso ha rimanere? Accontentarsi? Per quanto? Per dieci anni, venti, quaranta? E allora, che vita è? Che esempio è per i propri figli? Non so come sia per te, ma per quanto riguarda me, ogni volta che accetto passivamente qualcosa che magari non è neanche male, ma non è giusto per me, c'è una piccola parte di me che muore. E continuando così per anni, con un accumulo di piccole e grandi cose, un bel giorno mi sono svegliata e mi sono resa che non era rimasto niente di me.Per il quieto vivere. Per la paura di cambiare. Per la convinzione che fosse impossibile. Per la credenza errata che la mia vita fosse così, punto.
> Tu come la vedi?



Sono abbstanza d'accordo con te ma prima di tutto secondo me arrivano i figli. Quindi in caso di separazione valuterei in quale delle due situazioni i miei figli siano più sereni e sceglierei di conseguenza.
Va da se che se sono sereni nella situazione attuale è perchè quello che gli arriva è un clima di serenità, in tutti gli altri casi agirei di conseguenza


----------



## AmadeuPrado (25 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, non lo accetto. Per me accontentarsi è un concetto che si può applicare alle cose non importanti o che sono al di fuori del mio controllo e della mia responsabilità. Ma ci sono cose, come un matrimonio/convivenza, come il proprio lavoro ed anche il luogo in cui si vive, che sono esperienze pregnanti nella vita perchè assorbono gran parte del nostro tempo, nella giornata e negli anni. Quindi, il motivo per cui secondo me è un dovere morale non accontentarsi, per quanto sia difficile, stancante, schockante al momento di una fine, è che una situazione che non è il meglio per te ma che vivi costantemente e occupa uno spazio enorme nella tua vita, ti cambia. E non in meglio. Quando vivi qualcosa che non è giusto per te, non sei più tu; e questa è una forma di disrispetto non solo nei propri confronti, ma anche nei confronti di tutte le persone amate che sono nella nostra vita. Se il senso è solo sopravvivere, non vedo cosa siamo nati a fare. Non si tratta di trovare la "tanto agognata libertà" (espressione che già mi fa pensare a una vita basata sulla menzogna e l'oppressione) perchè si può essere perfettamente liberi con una moglie o un marito; si tratta di uno stato interiore. Ed è naturale che una separazione sia un lutto, un trauma terribile che al momento causa sofferenza, perchè si tratta di tagliare via un pezzo di vita. Ma d'altra parte, le cose importanti spesso vengono a caro prezzo. C'è situazione e situazione. Non è mia intenzione suggerire che chiunque sia in crisi dovrebbe separarsi. Ma una volta giunti alla conclusione che a casa non mi sento più a casa, che senso ha rimanere? Accontentarsi? Per quanto? Per dieci anni, venti, quaranta? E allora, che vita è? Che esempio è per i propri figli? Non so come sia per te, ma per quanto riguarda me, ogni volta che accetto passivamente qualcosa che magari non è neanche male, ma non è giusto per me, c'è una piccola parte di me che muore. E continuando così per anni, con un accumulo di piccole e grandi cose, un bel giorno mi sono svegliata e mi sono resa che non era rimasto niente di me.Per il quieto vivere. Per la paura di cambiare. Per la convinzione che fosse impossibile. Per la credenza errata che la mia vita fosse così, punto.
> Tu come la vedi?



Ragazze..intanto mi chiedo perchè le mie risposte non arrivino immediatamente nel momento in cui le scrivo (probabilmente perchè sono nuovo..non so)..
 Lucrezia Mi chiedevo questo? Tu in quanto tempo hai maturato questa consapevolezza. Immediatamente!? Dopo un po' di tempo!? 
Io sono consapevole che le cose che dici in gran parte sono vere e sacrosante. Ma credo si debba fare i conti anche con la concrettezza della vita. Forse non sono ancora pronto per uno strappo di quel genere. Non ho le spalle abbastanza "larghe" per affrontare tutto quello che comporta la separazione con bimbi piccoli.
Forse è pigrizia. Timore. Le condizioni economiche anche. Cose che con il tempo magari cambieranno. Ma forse è anche qualcosa dentro di me, un inquietudine. Non so se avete presente la canzone di Battiato "L'animale"!? Dentro alcuni c'è qualcosa che li spinge sempre ad andare oltre. Ad una continua ricerca di qualcosa di migliore.
Credo che prima di separarmi debba comunque a mia moglie un tentativo. Con l'aiuto anche di un terapista per vedere se le cose possono migliorare. La cosa sicura è che per i bimbi la separazone non è una passeggiata e bisogna pensarci bene. Poi si vedrà


----------



## Stark72 (25 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono abbstanza d'accordo con te ma prima di tutto secondo me arrivano i figli. Quindi in caso di separazione valuterei in quale delle due situazioni i miei figli siano più sereni e sceglierei di conseguenza.
> Va da se che se sono sereni nella situazione attuale è perchè quello che gli arriva è un clima di serenità, in tutti gli altri casi agirei di conseguenza


La serenità dei bambini dipende sempre e solo da noi.
Se percepivano tensione prima e continuano a percepire tensione dopo, saranno sempre sbalestrati e non sarà possibile stabilire se è meglio una cosa o l'altra.
Io vedo che i miei sono assolutamente sereni nell'ultimo mese (il più tranquillo in assoluto) da quando mi vedono sempre sorridente e giocherellone con loro. Il grande (a parte l'episodio di cui ho parlato in altra discussione) è diventato addirittura più affettuoso con me e chiacchiera tantissimo.
I bambini vogliono solo un rapporto di qualità e non vogliono subire le paturnie dei grandi.
Questa è la difficoltà maggiore per gli adulti.


----------



## animalibera (26 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> pensa quando tutto questo lo subisci non per tua scelta
> a quel punto o te ne fai una ragione (come il sottoscritto)
> oppure vai fuori di testa
> Se sei tornato perché ci hai ripensato e senti davvero che è la cosa giusta, hai fatto bene.
> Ti auguro che tua moglie non sia cambiata, si fidi ancora di te e soprattutto la pensi come te.



Quoto....poi ogni situazione è a se ...io credo che nella vita pur rimanendo con i piedi per terra e mettendo al primo posto i figli, ci voglia un po' di coraggio....e non è detto che  il nostro esempio faccia male ai figli anzi..


----------



## animalibera (26 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La serenità dei bambini dipende sempre e solo da noi.
> Se percepivano tensione prima e continuano a percepire tensione dopo, saranno sempre sbalestrati e non sarà possibile stabilire se è meglio una cosa o l'altra.
> Io vedo che i miei sono assolutamente sereni nell'ultimo mese (il più tranquillo in assoluto) da quando mi vedono sempre sorridente e giocherellone con loro. Il grande (a parte l'episodio di cui ho parlato in altra discussione) è diventato addirittura più affettuoso con me e chiacchiera tantissimo.
> I bambini vogliono solo un rapporto di qualità e non vogliono subire le paturnie dei grandi.
> Questa è la difficoltà maggiore per gli adulti.


Ti straquoto....lo sto vivendo anche io ora dopo un p' di instabilità iniziale ora li vedo molto più tranquilli e sereni.


----------



## animalibera (26 Settembre 2014)

AmadeuPrado ha detto:


> Leggendo la discussione passata non ho ben capito le conclusioni a cui siete arrivati. Si è capito che l'essere separati per i figli porta molte problematiche  e forse le porta anche per chi fa questa scelta.
> Vi dico che pur avendo deciso di separarmi recentemente da mia moglie per vari motivi, in questo periodo ho sofferto comunque come un cane (Sensi di colpa, sensazione di solitudine, pressioni sociali, dubbi, difficoltà per i bimbi, insicurezza, mancanza di punti fermi, pigrizia... chi più ne ha più ne metta), tanto da essere in qualche modo tornato sui miei passi.
> La tanto agognata libertà e magari la ricerca dell'amore utopico-ideale vale tutto questo trambusto? Magari la libertà di non dover rendere conto a nessun ammesso che ciò sia possibile dati tutti i limiti che la situzione impone.
> Il fatto che comunque i bambini si sentano "diversi" rispetto agli altri e non abbiano forse gli strumenti per gestire la situazione e per comprenderla.
> ...



Una cosa sento di dirla però 

Occorre molto più coraggio a fare una scelta che una non scelta!
Guardarsi allo specchio alla mattina e sapere di stare provando a vivere senza compromessi per me a questo punto non a prezzo!


----------



## AmadeuPrado (26 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Una cosa sento di dirla però
> 
> Occorre molto più coraggio a fare una scelta che una non scelta!
> Guardarsi allo specchio alla mattina e sapere di stare provando a vivere senza compromessi per me a questo punto non a prezzo!


Certo ammesso che una persona abbia capito effettivamente quello che vuole. è una scelta anche l'altra forse più facile inizialmente ma poi..non so
Il problema forse è capire se vale la pena fare tutto questo trambusto senza averci pensato non dico 1 ma 100 volte... Credo si debba riflettere bene


----------



## Lucrezia (26 Settembre 2014)

AmadeuPrado ha detto:


> Ragazze..intanto mi chiedo perchè le mie risposte non arrivino immediatamente nel momento in cui le scrivo (probabilmente perchè sono nuovo..non so)..
> Lucrezia Mi chiedevo questo? Tu in quanto tempo hai maturato questa consapevolezza. Immediatamente!? Dopo un po' di tempo!?
> Io sono consapevole che le cose che dici in gran parte sono vere e sacrosante. Ma credo si debba fare i conti anche con la concrettezza della vita. Forse non sono ancora pronto per uno strappo di quel genere. Non ho le spalle abbastanza "larghe" per affrontare tutto quello che comporta la separazione con bimbi piccoli.
> Forse è pigrizia. Timore. Le condizioni economiche anche. Cose che con il tempo magari cambieranno. Ma forse è anche qualcosa dentro di me, un inquietudine. Non so se avete presente la canzone di Battiato "L'animale"!? Dentro alcuni c'è qualcosa che li spinge sempre ad andare oltre. Ad una continua ricerca di qualcosa di migliore.
> Credo che prima di separarmi debba comunque a mia moglie un tentativo. Con l'aiuto anche di un terapista per vedere se le cose possono migliorare. La cosa sicura è che per i bimbi la separazone non è una passeggiata e bisogna pensarci bene. Poi si vedrà


Ma certo, capisco perfettamente. è naturale cercare di salvare un rapporto, è naturale che una separazione sia difficile e dura, è naturale che ci voglia tempo a prendere decisioni che stravolgono la vita, che ci si preoccupi dei figli, che ci sia una paura paralizzante, a volte sensi di colpa. Cercare sempre di meglio, secondo me, se si tratta di un desiderio "equilibrato" (cioè non una forma ossessiva e di ingratitudine o vuoto incolmabile) può anche essere una spinta positiva, è la base grazie alla quale le cose che sono sempre sembrate impossibili diventano possibili. Io comunque credo tu faccia benissimo a prenderti i tuoi tempi e a vedere come va e come ti senti, ci mancherebbe


----------



## AmadeuPrado (26 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma certo, capisco perfettamente. è naturale cercare di salvare un rapporto, è naturale che una separazione sia difficile e dura, è naturale che ci voglia tempo a prendere decisioni che stravolgono la vita, che ci si preoccupi dei figli, che ci sia una paura paralizzante, a volte sensi di colpa. Cercare sempre di meglio, secondo me, se si tratta di un desiderio "equilibrato" (cioè non una forma ossessiva e di ingratitudine o vuoto incolmabile) può anche essere una spinta positiva, è la base grazie alla quale le cose che sono sempre sembrate impossibili diventano possibili. Io comunque credo tu faccia benissimo a prenderti i tuoi tempi e a vedere come va e come ti senti, ci mancherebbe



be che dire?..grazie;-). Vi terrò aggiornati


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La serenità dei bambini dipende sempre e solo da noi.
> Se percepivano tensione prima e continuano a percepire tensione dopo, saranno sempre sbalestrati e non sarà possibile stabilire se è meglio una cosa o l'altra.
> Io vedo che i miei sono assolutamente sereni nell'ultimo mese (il più tranquillo in assoluto) da quando mi vedono sempre sorridente e giocherellone con loro. Il grande (a parte l'episodio di cui ho parlato in altra discussione) è diventato addirittura più affettuoso con me e chiacchiera tantissimo.
> I bambini vogliono solo un rapporto di qualità e non vogliono subire le paturnie dei grandi.
> Questa è la difficoltà maggiore per gli adulti.


Diciamo la stessa cosa. Se hai riscontrato che i tuoi figli sono più sereni ora significa che per te era la scelta giusta


----------



## animalibera (29 Settembre 2014)

AmadeuPrado ha detto:


> Certo ammesso che una persona abbia capito effettivamente quello che vuole. è una scelta anche l'altra forse più facile inizialmente ma poi..non so
> Il problema forse è capire se vale la pena fare tutto questo trambusto senza averci pensato non dico 1 ma 100 volte... Credo si debba riflettere bene


Questo è ovvio ci si pensa 1000 volte , fino a chè arriva quella volta in cui non ne puoi più e acquisti la consapevolezza di avere un'alternativa....quella di poter prendere la propria strada.


----------

